# Tv mit 50Hz und Gaming



## raubu86 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Community,

Zur Zeit habe ich ein 1080p 3d tv mit 240Hz und zocke auch darauf pc games.

Mir sind 60fps mehr als ausreichend. 

Nun habe ich vor evtl im nächsten jahr ein neuen 4K tv zu holen. Möchte auch nicht so viel ausgeben.

Die meisten haben jedoch nur 50Hz.

Reicht es aus? Kann ich damit bis maximal 60fps bzw. 60hz zocken?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen bei deiner Beschreibung!
Mit ist kein TV bekannt - egal ob Full-HD oder 4K - welcher an einem PC angeschlossen KEINE 60Hz am Eingang schaffen würde!


----------



## raubu86 (20. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich ohne bedenken ein tv mit 50Hz kaufen? Ich denke immer 50Hz ist gleich 50fps. Möchte lieber 60fps haben wie ich es jetzt habe.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Oktober 2019)

Habe ein Samsung UE55JU6050 als UHD Fernseher an meinem PC dran und da kann ich problemlos auch mit 60 Hz Spiele laufen lassen.
Standardmäßig wird mir im Treiber auch nur 50 Hz angezeigt, aber ich kann problemlos auf 60 Hz umstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Kann ich ohne bedenken ein tv mit 50Hz kaufen? Ich denke immer 50Hz ist gleich 50fps. Möchte lieber 60fps haben wie ich es jetzt habe.


Du kannst auch 1000fps bei 10Hz haben, dass hat erstmal nix miteinander zu tun.
Ein UHD TV wird mit 60Hz laufen, genauso wie dein jetziger TV mit 60Hz läuft.


----------



## raubu86 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich danke euch! Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Dann spare ich lieber 1000€ und hole mir wenn unser 1080p tv den geist aufgibt ein uhd tv mit 50Hz eben.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2019)

Der dann am PC 60Hz hat.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Oktober 2019)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch! Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Dann spare ich lieber 1000€ und hole mir wenn unser 1080p tv den geist aufgibt ein uhd tv mit 50Hz eben.



Es gibt trotzdem erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den Panels...


----------



## rhalin (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde dir raten mindestenz einen mit 100Hz Display zu kaufen wenn du damit zocken willst.
Ich hatte früher Full HD 100Hz und jetzt habe ich 4K 50Hz, ich finde das merkt man bei schnellen Bewegungen schon.
Auch bei Sportübertragungen im TV.
Aber pass auf daß du einen kaufst mit nativen 100Hz und nicht mit irgendwelchen Softwaretricks 
Vielleicht guckst du es dir in den einschlägigen Elektromärkten auch mal an, wie der Unterschied ist.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2019)

Nützt dir nur am PC nix, da er trotzdem mit 60Hz läuft.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2019)

Nicht zwangsweise. Es gibt UHD Fernseher welche 1080p@120Hz annehmen bzw. auch welche die das bei UHD könnten aber von HDMI2.0 am PC ausgebremst werden.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2019)

Sorry, in nativer Auflösung natürlich.
Bis mal HDMI 2.1 in Grafikkarten kommt, dauert es ja noch ein wenig.


----------

